# Choosing Fencing



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I write this to gain perspective and insight with people who have used different kinds of fencing since I'm completely redoing ours... because it is TIME! Actually it's past time but I digress.

We have large horses and miniature, the smallest being around 26" and even smaller when we have a baby or two. I do NOT want to use wire fencing, that's what was up when we bought the place and it has been more of a headache than a convenience. The headaches it has caused outweigh it's affordability, with the trees falling over on it, the horses pushing it over, those great times that they've kicked it and gotten a little scratched up, the minis using it to rub out their itchies -AND- the great time that someone cut the fence to our front paddock. NOT. WORTH. IT. 

I was considering electric rope, but our power is really shoddy, it would end up being an expense on the electric bill, and not to mention with all of the weeds and trees surrounding our property line, it would be very easy for it to short out. We also can get ice storms and our power has gone out for up to 6 days, and I don't want to have to worry about keeping them in that long with a limited source of water.

I was also considering wood... it would be expensive but in my experiences it seems to be one of the better options. You only have to replace one board or one section if something happens, no electric costs, it's easy to replace boards. To keep in the miniature babies and keep things out, and to keep the horses from nomming away at the top board, I would run a thin line of electric on the inside that had enough bite to keep them off of it, but not enough to significantly raise the power bill. I could also switch it off when horses weren't in the pasture.

Has anyone used anything different? Thoughts, opinions, advice all welcome!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

And the deer have pulled down the electric we did have up -___-


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you have used cheap, flimsy electric wire.
Use 12.5 gauge high tension cable, 4 strands. and Put a miniumum 2 joule works in weeds charger on it. The charger is a reminder, but the cable will also work as a phsical barrier. All your corner posts need to be concreted and angle braces concreted, but then you only need T posts about every 20 feet. 

Once properly installed you will never have to mess with it. If a tree falls on it, cut the tree the wire springs back up. No animal is gonna break it. A horse running into it and it stretches until they stop. Only way to go.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

We're doing a test section of fence before sully investing, but this is what we are doing -

we are doing a "strand" of the 5" flex fence at the top ( High Impact Flex-Fence | One-Person Tightening | The New Standard ) and two strands of the raceline coated wire ( Raceline Flex-Fence Coated Wire - Horse Fences )

I've been emailing back and forth with the company for more than a year now. I have received pictures and had extenseive conversations about what would work for our area. Like I said, we are just going to do a test section so we are not out the large amount we would be if we replaced the whole fence and had it not be worth it.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> you have used cheap, flimsy electric wire.
> Use 12.5 gauge high tension cable, 4 strands. and Put a miniumum 2 joule works in weeds charger on it. The charger is a reminder, but the cable will also work as a phsical barrier. All your corner posts need to be concreted and angle braces concreted, but then you only need T posts about every 20 feet.
> 
> Once properly installed you will never have to mess with it. If a tree falls on it, cut the tree the wire springs back up. No animal is gonna break it. A horse running into it and it stretches until they stop. Only way to go.


Ah, assumptions. We used electric tape  And I definitely will never use high tension wire. I've seen too many bad things happen and that's the last thing I need is to rehab one of my own horses. By wire fencing I mean like, horse fencing that you buy in rolls. Also done with t-posts, again I've seen too many injuries. Learning from other people's mistakes, do not want my own 

*NdAppy* - I was thinking about that fencing too. I may have to email them and get some more info, thanks for the input!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

We have/love (three years and counting and not a single problem) Horse/Hot-Cote wire.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

if deer are breaking it, it is cheap flimsy electric, that tape stuff is terrible, you cant keep it tight, the wind eventually shreds it, trees and deer break it. 
I have never had a high tension cable injury. People either dont install it properly or are calling something different than I have high tension cable.
This stuff is 12.5 gauge, uses the big springs and ratchets to tighten, runs about $100 for 4000 feet. You need small bolt cutters to cut the stuff as regular wire dikes wont do.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> if deer are breaking it, it is cheap flimsy electric, that tape stuff is terrible, you cant keep it tight, the wind eventually shreds it, trees and deer break it.
> I have never had a high tension cable injury. People either dont install it properly or are calling something different than I have high tension cable.
> This stuff is 12.5 gauge, uses the big springs and ratchets to tighten, runs about $100 for 4000 feet. You need small bolt cutters to cut the stuff as regular wire dikes wont do.


Never said they broke it, and I've never had a problem with it breaking or shredding. Thanks, but it's still a 'no' on the high tension.

*Themacpack* - Love how that stuff looks and was considering it too. My gelding and mare would respect the fence, and I probably wouldn't even have to turn it on for them... it's just those darn minis! >__< They are SO lucky they are cute and entertaining!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

What about some woven mesh wire fence? Just make sure the holes are no bigger than 2 by 4.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> What about some woven mesh wire fence? Just make sure the holes are no bigger than 2 by 4.


That's what I use, they call it no climb horse fence around here. Mine is topped with the white electric tape on wooden posts. The fence always looks nice but each year there are some posts that have to be replaced due to rot even though they are pressure treated.
In hindsight I should have used the electric rope on top as it would last longer but I would have to change all the hardware to change it now, so it stays.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

We use 4 strands of white electric rope and love it. It works great, is inexpensive, looks good, easy to install and easy to maintain. We do electrify 2 of the 4 strands (only 1 in winter), and the horses respect it, even when the power is off.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Koolio said:


> We use 4 strands of white electric rope and love it. It works great, is inexpensive, looks good, easy to install and easy to maintain. We do electrify 2 of the 4 strands (only 1 in winter), and the horses respect it, even when the power is off.


Is the electric rope easy to fix if it's broken? Does it splice in easily and does it look good and hold when it's fixed?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Is the electric rope easy to fix if it's broken? Does it splice in easily and does it look good and hold when it's fixed?


Depends on what type you use. If you use the twine electric, the thin stuff the width of baler twine, yes, that is very easy to fix when broken, I just tie it, and although it may not be the most aesthetically pleasing, it doesn't look to bad. I use it in all but one of my pastures. It breaks more easily, but in my opinion is good, as I would rather have my horse get tangled up in it and break, rather than having her stay in there.. If you use the thicker rope stuff, it rarely breaks, meaning if the horse got tangled in it, it wouldn't break to easy. It is pretty hard to tie as it is pretty thick, but I believe they sell things that you can use to put them back together. One of my pastures has this. 

The twine holds well when it is tied up, never tried those metal things that you use for the rope though.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Is the electric rope easy to fix if it's broken? Does it splice in easily and does it look good and hold when it's fixed?


I have not had anything break. The rope is pretty tough stuff, so it would take something major to break it. As for joining two pieces, there are special clamps that you use to splice it. They hold well and look good. They also allow you to tighten the fence from any place there is a clamp quite easily. One style simply uses a screw and the other a nut and bolt. I've used both and they both work well. I keep a half dozen or so on hand just in case I want to change the fencing or add additional cross fencing.

In a pinch, you can tie the rope as well. It just doesn't look as nice with a bit knot in your fence. I have tied mine where I have it set up as a temporary section and the current still flows just fine.


----------

